# Claviculafraktur



## muirana (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo Ladies,

hatte vielleicht schon mal eine von Euch das Schlüsselbein gebrochen und mag ihre Erfahrungen mit mir teilen?
Ok, hat erst auf dem zweiten Blick etwas mit Biken zu tun...und zugegebenermaßen ist mir das noch nicht mal beim Biken sondern eher beim gemütlichen rumradeln mit spontanem Größenwahnsinn passiert... 

Liebe Grüße
Manu


----------



## Honigblume (28. Mai 2010)

Habe bisher nichts damit zu tun gehabt, dennoch wünsche ich Dir eine gute Besserung und daß du schnell wieder aufs Rad kommst 

Wie ist es denn passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2010)

genau...lass uns an deinem spontanen größtenwahnsinn teilhaben! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gute besserung!!!


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Mai 2010)

Autsch!

Rucksackverband und 8 Wochen bist du wieder belasten darfst, mit etwas Glück vielleicht aber auch nur 6. 

Wie hastn das gemacht?


----------



## muirana (28. Mai 2010)

Naja, das mit dem Rucksackverband ist leider nur bei einfachem Bruch.

Es war am 11.04., mein Freund und ich waren mit den MTB unterwegs. Einfach nur so ein wenig radeln, nichts mit Wurzeln oder sonstigem, ganz simple Strecke, musste mich ja gerade noch von ner Nackenwirbelentzündung erholen...
Und ich, eigentlich superängstlich, supervorsichtig, hatte meinen eigenen persönlichen Geschwindigkeitsrausch auf einer Miniabfahrt und nur noch meinen Radcomputer mit km-Anzeige betrachtet....die Kurve war da bevor ich sie richtig realisiert habe und ich bin irgendwie übers Rad und mit der linken Schulter in einem Steinhaufen gelandet.
Mein linkes Schlüsselbein hat einen Bruch vorne mittig, ist hinten von der Schulter abgerissen und hat sich da noch mal in sich gebrochen.
Die erste Platte ist eine Hakenplatte die ins Schultergelenk reingeht und in 7 Wochen wieder raus kommt, die andere zieht sich über den Rest des Schlüsselbeins und soll 1 Jahr bleiben.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wann ich wieder aufs Rad komme, frühestens nachdem die Hakenplatte raus ist, ich weiß aber nicht ob es so sinnvoll ist zu radeln solange da überhaupt noch eine Platte drauf ist...


----------



## MelleD (28. Mai 2010)

Das hört sich böse an...
Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2010)

Das ist ja ziemlich übel 

Gute Besserung!

Wann du wieder radeln kannst, kann dir wohl am besten ein guter Sportmediziner erzählen. Wahrscheinlich wird's vorerst mal nur Ergometer oder Straßen-Radeln...


----------



## dr.schuh (28. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mir vor etlichen Jahren das Schlüsselbein gebrochen, als mir nach nem "Sprung" die Kette abgesprungen ist, ich das nicht gemerkt hab und voll reintreten wollte -> ab übern Lenker 

Trotz des doppelt gebrochenen Schlüsselbeins nur Rucksackverband, der Arzt wollte nicht operieren ("Dat geht auch so."). Resultat: auch heute noch von außen deutlich sichtbar schiefes Schlüsselbein, in den ersten Jahren nach dem Unfall öfter mal ne Nervenreizung mit "elektrischem Schlag" bis in den Arm rein. Hat aber im Laufe der Zeit stark nachgelassen, nur beim Rucksacktragen kneifts manchmal. Funktionell hab ich ansonsten aber keine Beeinträchtigungen.

Fazit: wenn der Arzt bei doppelt gebrochenem Schlüsselbein nicht operieren will -> anderen Arzt suchen.

Edit: achja, und auf den Arzt hören und nicht zu früh wieder mit dem Radfahren anfangen bzw. dann keine "Tricks" auf dem Rad versuchen (z.B. auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen). Sonst bricht das Schlüsselbein wieder... *hust*

Und sorry, hab nicht gesehen, dass das hier Ladies only ist...


----------



## Balkon Klaus (28. Mai 2010)

ich wurde vor knapp 3 wochen operiert, da das schlüsselbein 5 mal durchgebrochen war. auf dem röntgenbild waren allerdings nur 1 - 2 bruchstellen sichtbar so das das erst mal mit einem rucksackverband behandelt wurde. da hatte ich schon meine zweifel das das was wird so wie die knochen verschoben waren. nach erneuter begutachtung riet man mir dann doch an das operieren zu lassen was ich bis jetzt nicht bereut habe. das ganze ausmass der verletzung stellte sich erst bei der op heraus. immerhin bin ich mittlerweile eigentlich schmerzfrei und kann meinen usa urlaub nächste woche doch noch antreten
passiert ist das auf einer ganz einfachen strecke bei vielleicht 20-25kmh zum tourenende. irgendwie bin ich mit dem vorderrad wo hängen geblieben und über den lenker. der helm ist an 4 stellen durchgebrochen. also an dieser stelle noch mal: immer mit helm fahren!


----------



## ghostmoni (28. Mai 2010)

oh nein Manu!!! Das ist ja echt schlimm! Hoffentlich geht es dir schnell wieder besser. Fang nicht zu früh an mit Fahrrad fahren. Besser es heilt ordentlich aus, als wenn hinterher noch irgendwas passiert.
Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung!
LG
Moni


----------



## JarJarBings (28. Mai 2010)

boah, aua, das hört sich extrem übel an und bezeichnet ja wohl nicht eine banale claviculafraktur! auf jeden fall würd ich auf den arzt hören, das schlüsselbein ist halt echt ne difficile stelle.
gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (28. Mai 2010)

Ich wünsche auch gute Besserung
und das alles problemlos verheilt und zusammenwächst.


----------



## Votec Tox (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Muirana!

Gute Besserung und guten Heilungsverlauf! Auch an Balkon Klaus.
Ein Freund von mir hatte sich auch beim Radfahren (am neuen Rad war ein Pedal nicht richtig fest, dann Wiegetritt...) das Schlüsselein an zwei Stellen gebrochen, wurde nicht operiert, wuchs dann etwas eigenwillig zusammen, will sagen man sah später einen kleinen "Huppel" auf der Schulter.

Alles Gute!


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Mai 2010)

Üble Sache!

Gute Besserung, wann du wieder trainieren kannst... frag einen guten Orthopäden, vor allem welcher Belastung Du Dich mit Platte aussetzen kannst/darfst....


----------



## Speedskater (28. Mai 2010)

moin moin,

mit Hakenplatte meinst Du sicher so eine





Eine Schultereckgelenksprengung hatte ich mir mal beim Judo zugezogen, wobei das Schlüsselbein nix abbekommen hat, aber die Bänder abgerissen waren. 
Ist nur der Knorpel zwischen Schulterdach und Schlüsselbein abgerissen oder haben die Bänder auch was abbekommen. 

Bei mir ist der Knorpel nachdem die Platte raus war, noch im Krankenhaus bei der Krankengynmastik wieder abgerissen. Das ist nicht so tragisch damit kann man leben, wenn man regelmässig in der Muckibude was für die Schulter macht.

Allen gute Besserung, ich versuche mich auch zu bessern.


----------



## LaCarolina (28. Mai 2010)

Auch von mir gute Besserung.
Ich hab als Kind beide Seiten zu Bruch gebracht, einmal vom Pferd und einmal vom Babystuhl gefallen 
Ist jedesmal mit Rucksackverband wieder verheilt, allerdings stehen beide Schlüsselbeine etwas weiter vor.

Das beid dir ist aber echt traurig, einen Moment nicht aufgepasst, krack, wochenenlang ausser Gefecht.


----------



## muirana (28. Mai 2010)

Danke für Eure Besserungswünsche! 

@Speedscater, ja genau so eine Platte ist das.
Von Knorpel hat keiner etwas gesagt im K-haus. An der Seite zum Oberarm hin habe ich mir das Schlüsselbein auch gebrochen, es blieb dann noch ein kleines Stückchen übrig, welches sich auch nochmal in 2 Teile gebrochen hat, aber ich glaube mit dem Knorpel ist da nichts.
Sag mal, hattest Du solange die Hakenplatte drin war auch immer noch durchgehend Schmerzen und konntest den entsprechenden Arm eigentlich gar nicht gebrauchen? Und wenn ja, hört das irgendwann mal auf oder erst wenn die Platte raus ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (28. Mai 2010)

So lange der Haken drinne war, konnte ich den Arm kaum gebrauchen. Nach ca. 4 Wochen war die Muskulatur soweit degeneriert, dass der Haken nicht mehr an die Muskulatur gestossen ist. Dann war auch wieder einarmiges reissen der 1/2 l Klasse mit dem Arm möglich. Erst wenn der Haken wieder raus ist, darfst Du erst mal Krankengymnastik machen bis Du den Arm wieder richtig bewegen kannst.


----------

